# ditch cloudflare



## Observe & Report (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't know if it's just that CloudFlare or the service level you have sucks, or if it is throttling me because RIU isn't responding quickly enough, but I can't read the site for more than two minutes before hitting a captcha. It started about a month ago, prior to that I'd only hit CF during USA Netflix-o-clock. It's really annoying. I'll load a thread and CloudFlare will kick in before all of the pictures can be loaded. Trying to write a post results in a CloudFlare error scribbling all over everything while I'm trying to write. I don't even bother filling in the captcha any more because it frequently wants me to solve another one right away and certainly again before I can read more than a few posts. If I come back again later then it might not ask me for one (for about two minutes) so why bother with the effort?


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 6, 2014)

Odd. I've never had these issues on my android chrome browser.


----------



## vostok (Oct 6, 2014)

*I'd be looking at updating my browser or trying another, ...?*


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 6, 2014)

It has nothing to do with the browser, rather it has to do with which TOR exit node traffic is coming from.


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2014)

are you using a proxy? the only people complaining about this issues are people trying to hide their IP addresses...and thats really on you not us...


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 8, 2014)

RIU is using a proxy called CloudFlare that is rejecting my requests. Otherwise I'd be able to connect directly to RIU and I wouldn't have this problem.

I understand that CloudFlare provides benefits to RIU but perhaps there is a solution to the problems that CloudFlare solves that doesn't cause hassles for legit users. There isn't any reason your anti- DDOS and spam measures need to hit logged in and reputable members with captchas every two minutes, even if their requests originate from TOR.


----------



## anzohaze (Oct 9, 2014)

X2 w snaps android and chrome....I have no problems


----------



## TakeTheTicket (Oct 10, 2014)

Observe & Report said:


> RIU is using a proxy called CloudFlare that is rejecting my requests. Otherwise I'd be able to connect directly to RIU and I wouldn't have this problem.
> 
> I understand that CloudFlare provides benefits to RIU but perhaps there is a solution to the problems that CloudFlare solves that doesn't cause hassles for legit users. There isn't any reason your anti- DDOS and spam measures need to hit logged in and reputable members with captchas every two minutes, even if their requests originate from TOR.


This is tor's fault. Search engines such as google also require captchas for tor users. It has to do with the amount of traffic/requests coming from a single IP (exit node)


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 10, 2014)

CloudFlare's captcha level is adjustable. RIU has it set too high. I used this site for six months with only ocassional captchas, now it makes me solve them every couple of minutes even when I'm just reading. I don't know if RIU changed the level or if CloudFlare has updated their algorithm but it's very annoying. You'd think a site like this would be concerned that it's TOR users are getting hassled but apparently not.

https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-us/articles/200170096-How-do-I-turn-the-CloudFlare-captcha-challenge-page-off-


----------

